# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  Xerox WorkCentre 4150 и сканирование на email

## Multium

Есть такой апарат в котором есть принтер, сканер, копири все это сетевое. НО сканер не полноценный а только с функцией отправки сканированого материала на емаил. Проблема в следующем: хочется иметь сканеный материал на компе но не через почту. И еще при отправки с него почты через маил.ру только одна отправка проходит из пяти - семи.

----------

